# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurant

## yn10

Cant wait to get back to St. Barths after 3 years!  This time, bringing 4 kids with us, from 9-17. A few questions - what is the legal drinking age in St. Barths? What are some amazing restaurants that we can take the whole family without leaving a month of college tuition? And finally, are there some good carry out places as we probably will eat in a few nights ( or not ) . Thank you!  We cant wait, my kids are so excited to get back, and my son is bringing his girlfriend!

----------


## Eve

Always Bouchon for takeout. Burgers are better than my own (I love mine). And great pizza
Jojo for takeout is always fun
Le Repaire for a reasonable dining experience
Petite Colombe has great salads and sandwiches to go. As does Choisy on the sandwiches, for a lunch picnic. Kiki e mo, ditto

----------


## KevinS

Check out Mamas Kitchen, back in Les Mangliers, 1/4 mile behind the airport gas station.   Theyre new, and have been open for only a few weeks.  Mamas Kitchen features takeout dishes.

Heres a recent menu, but I recommend dropping by to take a look.  Papas Pizza and Baba Asian Cuisine are right next door, so you can shop there too.  Also nearby is Boucherie Ché Yo, my favorite island butcher. 

MAMAS KITCHEN WEDNESDAY |  DAILY MENU


 Potato & bacon salad ��

 Crunchy green asparagus ��

 Provencal poultry fricassee ������

 Blanquette of wild salmon fillet with vegetable spurs ����

 Spring rolls ��

 Wok from BABA Asian cuisine ����

 Noodles from BABA Asian cuisine ����

 Penne pasta salad, candied tomato, parmesan, candied peppers, fresh basil ��

 Taboule with crunchy vegetables ��

 Parma ham pizza rollo, fontina cheese, arugula, spinach, tomato ����

 Buns Ti dej, omelet, bacon, cheddar ��

 Bagel LOX ����

 MAMA'S Club Sandwich ����

 Your garlic bread ��

 Praline & gianduja cookies ��

 Cottage cheese, red fruits, honey & muesli

 Cottage cheese, wild blueberry compote

 Cottage cheese, rhubarb compote

 Ti pot of crème brûlée, caramelized pineapple & coconut ����

 Vanilla rum fluted ��

 Mini banana bread ��

 Our rustic bread at the cut of the Choisy bakery ����

 MAMA'S KITCHEN Catering Shop


 Open 7 days a week from 7:30 a.m. to 7:30 p.m.
 Sunday from 7:30 a.m. to 1 p.m.


 FOOD COURT Les Mangliers
 Saint Jean

----------


## yn10

Thank you!

----------


## Tiffany

My kids like L’Isoletta, Creperie, Bouchon.  Mama’s Kitchen wasn’t open just yet when we visited a few weeks ago, but looked intriguing. Also check the Menu publication each day for specials at the more “local” restaurants.

----------


## bkeats

If I recall the drinking age for wine is 16. But restaurants will set glasses for younger teens if you order a bottle of wine. When we came with mid teen kids and I would order a bottle of wine with dinner the servers never had an issue with setting glasses for them. My son got his appreciation for rhum vanille at an early age. 

One of the easiest things to do for a dinner in is to pick up a rotisserie chicken or two and a bagged salad and baguette and voila, dinner. Don’t forget the wine.

----------


## amyb

> One of the easiest things to do for a dinner in is to pick up a rotisserie chicken or two and a bagged salad and baguette and voila, dinner. Dont forget the wine. ������



We do this roti chicken regularly. Works just fine!

----------


## johnbeer

St. Barths has so much to offer, from beautiful beaches to delicious food and fun activities for the whole family. In terms of the legal drinking age, it's 18 years old in St. Barths.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Keep an eye out for daily lunch specials.  Andy usually posts the list of places offering them.  It's a huge bargain.  You can get an entire meal for less than the price of a drink or an appetizer at some/most/all(!!) of the dinner places.

Also for dinner, Les Bananiers in Colombier is very French and very economical.  The kids will love it......great pizzas, among other wonderful dishes.

----------

